# More Luft '46 - Gotha P.60C Zerstorer



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

AZModels Gotha P.60C-1


This is AZ Models' 1/72 plastic kit, plus X-4 missiles stolen from DML's Messerschmitt 1101 kit.
Mission Models paint, aftermarket decals.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

inspirational


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty cool design. I'd hate to have to pancake it in with that lower engine though.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Excellent! :cheers2:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I relly love this build!

IMO the only drawback is the nose art- it is just a bit distracting for me...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Richard Baker said:


> I relly love this build!
> 
> IMO the only drawback is the nose art- it is just a bit distracting for me...


It was probably meant to be! One usually saw it on Bf-110s.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Haven't seen that design before, looks good.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent job as usual. The paint job is especially nice.

Interesting on the tricycle landing gear. I would think it would be very tail-heavy but the rear landing gear look to almost be far enough back to support the engines.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

Nice paint job on your Luftwaffe "flying wing".

Phillip1


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

AMAZING! 

That thing looks great, like it just came out of a Ted Nomura comic! 

Your nose art looks great, and I love the design and the build. 

Top notch Luft '46 right there!

Respect.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Excellent work.

You should do the bigger Arado E555 'Amerika Bomber'............

https://modelingmadness.com/scott/axis/luft/e555.htm

https://modelingmadness.com/review/axis/luft/nix555.htm

I absolutely love those flying wing concepts.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

finaprint said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> You should do the bigger Arado E555 'Amerika Bomber'............
> 
> ...



Did that one ages ago!
Revell Arado e555 Jet Bomber Projekt


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's all my Luft '46s:
Payne's Model Pages


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Please forgive me for not visiting that page sooner!

I wish somebody would make a Luft '46 movie myself.


----------

